# Best man at friends wedding



## scorp1966 (Jan 19, 2008)

I was the best man at my friends wedding New years eve and also gave a toast at the reception. I was extremely nervous but I made it through it.


----------



## james25 (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations! That's an awesome thing to do for your friend.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Awesome! Congrats.:boogie


----------



## Shy Lady (Dec 18, 2009)

Congratulations on being able to make it through the toast! I'm sure your friend appreciated it. :banana


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

Pat yourself on the back. Not everyone could have done that.


----------



## monkeyisland91 (Nov 30, 2009)

Gosh i envy you man cause my friend asked me to be best friend i declined.. i feel bad now cause i realize that shouldn't have happened but anxiety was so bad i couldn't do anything about it..... feel like his whole family knows and people talking smack about me but then again i don't know much people so shouldn't really matter.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This is a big thing! Well done mate, be proud of not only the fact you made it through that scary scenario but also that you mean enough to someone to be asked as the best man!


----------



## jam26 (Jan 3, 2010)

That's great! Speaking in front of a group of people is really tough. My brother was best man at a wedding once and got so nervous about the toast he pronounced the bride's name wrong!


----------



## mrmaticus (Oct 27, 2009)

That's great that you went through with it. This is encouraging because this coming summer I'm going to be the best man at my friends wedding and I'm already stressing about the toast, but it makes it a little better that he is the only one I told about my SA yet, so at least he'll know why my speech is short!!


----------



## Maxozuem (Dec 31, 2009)

*That's great*

*That's great, keep it up man. how I wish i could pick up the challenge myself!*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

scorp1966 said:


> I was the best man at my friends wedding New years eve and also gave a toast at the reception. I was extremely nervous but I made it through it.


 That's stressful for anyone. It was videotaped for posterity, too, huh?
The words came from you and that was more important. :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------

